# Best Buy on Quest QS31



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a buddy looking to pick up a Quest QS31.

Anyone know the best shop or website to buy it from?

The 2 local shops have it for $499 (bare bow).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

That is MAP pricing and we are not allowed to go below that or take a chance of losing our dealership with Quest.
pm sent


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good to know. PM back at ya!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Bass Pro has the RTS package on sale right now (no clue on the bow itself)


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

I think arrowhead archery in Eaton Rapids was doing a buy a quest bow and get so much in G5 accessories or sumthin like that.


----------

